# trying to feel real again?



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

does anyone else thats trying to get through dp find that there just blocking out the symptoms of DP to get through it? i go about my daily activitys the best i can without trying to think about DP but most of the time i might aswell not at all because it doesnt feel like ive done it. it isnt untill i sit down and try to ground myself i even feel anything, so whats the point in living if you dont feel alive??? and are just blocking this hell out


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> does anyone else thats trying to get through dp find that there just blocking out the symptoms of DP to get through it? i go about my daily activitys the best i can without trying to think about DP but most of the time i might aswell not at all because it doesnt feel like ive done it. it isnt untill i sit down and try to ground myself i even feel anything, so whats the point in living if you dont feel alive??? and are just blocking this hell out


I know this video sounds horrifically dated but it's definitely worth a listen.

The sentence stem technique is basically where you write the beginning of a sentence and then write the first things that come to mind.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Relaxation said:


> so whats the point in living if you dont feel alive???


Ahh...this is EXACTLY what I used to say when I first got this. Why live when you can't feel anything? What's the use?

Okay..well...a year and 1 month into DP/DR this is my theory:

You might as well do SOMETHING, because when you do NOTHING (as I have been doing for the past year or so)...you don't get anywhere. Then you feel even worse. It's a vicious cycle.

So doing SOMETHING, is better than doing NOTHING in my opinion. Do you ever feel a sense of accomplishment after completing something?


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

that is true, but i do alot of stuff throughout the day. but i dont feel like im doing any of it.


----------

